# Something old something new, evolution of a system and how it grew



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

After looking through some of your systems here I feel humbled. I can see you all put a lot of blood sweat and tears into your theaters. Excellent jobs everyone. Time, money and space has always been a factor. My equipment ranges from brand new to 20yrs old and still kicking... Forgive me if I don't know exact model numbers and the such, the old brain is getting forgetful. ;-)

Living room/theater
Onkyo TSX R805. About 8yrs old but works great
PS3. Not one game for it, strictly a player
Xbox 360. My girlfriends but I think were getting Xbox 1
Klipsch kg 5.5 mains. Newly refinished and some drivers replaced. Bought in 1997
Klipsch RC3 center. This is probably 12yrs old+
Klipsch KSF S5 side surrounds. 
Klipsch SS.5 rear surrounds
Definitive Technology PF 1500 sub. This is over 15yrs young
Dayton RS1202K sub... Got this last fall for no real reason. Its a 170lb 1000w Beast!!!
42" Vizio LCD.. Basically have to watch the morning news.
Elite 106" screen
Optoma HD131XE projector. I love it, got it last month

Bar/lobby
LG 60" plasma. Don't know the model but its recessed in the wall
BIC FH8-W in walls
Plan on using the Onkyo receiver to power them from the theater room

Bedroom
Denon 2805 receiver. Almost 10yrs old
Lg Blu-ray
Klipsch 6" bookshelf mains Don't recall the model numbers but all speakers are about 10yrs old
Klipsch 5 1/4" center
Polk mini surrounds maybe 3"
Dayton 8" 100watt sub 4-5yrs old

Computer/Den
Yamaha RXV2090 this baby is almost 20yrs old but still like new and has a great sound
Energy 5" mains
Polk 8" 100w sub 

Deck
Dayton 6" outdoor speakers
Polk 8" sub
This is powered by the Yamaha in the Den

I think my next upgrade with be to replace the onkyo with some Emotiva gear. Kicking around building duel monolithic looking 18" subs for the theater also.

I'll try to get some pics up over the weekend.


----------

